# Tripwire-activated property security system



## JasonB516 (May 29, 2014)

Hello everyone,

I have been researching the idea of either making or buying a system to tell me if someone or something comes onto my property from the woods (my house is surrounded by trees). This would be more of a warning system for if a disaster was to happen and survival would have to take place. I'm interested in a system that sends off a loud enough whistle or sound, along with a small flare to show which trap went off. If anyone has any ideas on how to make something like this, please help me out. 

Thank you


----------



## squerly (Aug 17, 2012)

JasonB516 said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> I have been researching the idea of either making or buying a system to tell me if someone or something comes onto my property from the woods (my house is surrounded by trees). This would be more of a warning system for if a disaster was to happen and survival would have to take place. I'm interested in a system that sends off a loud enough whistle or sound, along with a small flare to show which trap went off. If anyone has any ideas on how to make something like this, please help me out.
> 
> Thank you


While nowhere as radical as what you're describing, this has been working pretty well for me. link


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

http://www.preparedsociety.com/forum/f74/perimeter-security-17963/


----------



## k0xxx (Oct 27, 2011)

I also have a couple thousand 12GA blanks that were given to me. After pondering what to do with them, I came across this 12 GA perimeter alarm device. Add some trip wire and your set. I have used them around my garden, to chase off the deer.

The site that has the perimeter alarm, also has a lot of other interesting stuff, like magnesium ribbon, fuse materials, etc...


----------

